# Cleaning tablets & water filter options



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi

I have a DTP and am due up for a filter change and clean. Has anyone tried a cheaper version of the supplied Sage cleaning tablets?

Also anyone found anywhere else to buy filters (mine takes the Claro ones).


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

I changed mine once in a year time but I am using water filtered with Brita jug and I do regular descaling. When descaling I noticed that there is not much of a dirt or scale coming out, I have no problems with taste or pouring so works for me. The Clark filters are way too expensive to be changed so often.


----------

